# "Forged in Fire" on History Channel



## whitetailfreak

It's on now, and looks like an interesting show. While Im not a knifemaker, I enjoy owning customs and am fascinated by the process.


----------



## georgia_home

I've seen worse reality shows. Seeing them make the katana's was cool. How well they cut was impressive. The tests seemed hokie, but I guess there aren't may ways to test some things.


----------



## Anvil Head

Definitely a mix of true reality and hokihoodoo. Interesting watch but some of the stuff, like most tv is just "artistic license" to keep you watching.


----------



## Nicodemus

Friend of mine was on there last night.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I saw them advertising the "best blades smiths in the world" and wondered if Carl was there.


----------



## bbs383ci

I have talked several times with a guy that was on the show, James Huse, he said it was a lot of drama added in and he said the time frame they give you to make a usable knife is doable but he said you cant make it look nice, he also said nor did you have enough time to do proper heat cycles on the steel. he said it was neat thing to do and if they asked him to do it again he would say no. lol


----------



## oops1

The Asian guy killed me with his knife thrusting theatrics.


----------



## deerhunter79

I had a friend, that lives 1.2 miles from my house on there. Might be able to help him work some up there.


----------



## wvdawg

Caught the show too.  I'd much rather sit around the shop with some of the fantastic bladesmiths on here!


----------



## 10mmhunter

I want to know how to apply.. I've tested mine hard and have never had one of my blades fail like the ones they make. Its obvious they don't communicate well with the Smiths cause there have been a few blade length and designs that didn't fit the rules of the game.  I agreed with the guy that won last night. I would have used the rasp because it's fast and easy to harden and temper. I was glad he won it looked like he was working out of a $50 knife shop. He will be able to use that $10,000


----------



## Anvil Head

To meet the time/test guidelines they put out for the smiths' to work by, I'd go with O1 and skip the heat-treat all together. Could do the same with 52100 but it's a bit stiffer under the hammer so takes a bit longer. You can get a tolerable thermal cycling done on these during the finishing stages of forging process. Not optimal by any means, but more than enough to pass their "tests". Gives you a lot more time for handle and finish. There are ways to meet their requirements without working so hard. 
Looked to me that the issues with the knives not meeting the specs as to size were not in the given instruction but on the listening end. (but then I wasn't there)

Was approached on this but not interested. I've already got a very full life. And.....a lot of the guys selected are really good smiths in spite of the "show".


----------



## 10mmhunter

Carl, who ever approached you...give them my #. I'd like a shot at that competition. I'm mostly house broke, have learned to play well with others, and could keep the profanity to a minimum.  I just can't believe that I couldn't forge a more than sufficient blade in 3 hours. If I was in a hurry I might even make them a sheath during the finishing portion. Why do you think there have been so many cracked blades?  I've had stress fractures in a couple of Hawks where I just pushed the O1 too far.  But never on a knife blade with known steel.


----------



## Anvil Head

One of the producers of "The Moonshiners" (Discovery Channel) said he could make it happen after he saw some of my work.
I declined for reasons stated above. Quite frankly I don't recall his name and never got a card, next time I see him I'll get the info for you.
However, I think they sent out a general invite on TV prior to the series start (but not sure).

Yeah, they tend to make it look harder than it is. A focused experienced bladesmith should have a lot fewer problems/issues than what appear on the show......stage fright or not.


----------



## Anvil Head

Raley
Ray R. posted this over on KNF. Might try here.

>>>Currently filming 8 episodes in Brooklyn, apparently. If you really want to be on the show, contact Outpost Entertainment at http://www.outpostentertainment.com/ If there is a second season you might have a shot ... <<<


----------



## 10mmhunter

Thank You Carl


----------



## whitetailfreak

Its on now. A diverse group this week.


----------



## Razor Blade

Poor one guy , the first one gone,just seemed to have a hard time. Looked like he made a start of a great knife, but the pressure got to him.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Razor Blade said:


> Poor one guy , the first one gone,just seemed to have a hard time. Looked like he made a start of a great knife, but the pressure got to him.



Yep, it was hard not to feel bad for him. Good show, Im enjoying it.


----------



## Etoncathunter

I know like any reality show some of it is dramatized for the benefit of ratings, but I'm hooked on it. It's something I've always found fascinating, but I know I have neither the skill nor patience to every try this sort of stuff. I liked this weeks episode.


----------



## jbrooker

Raley to apply for the show go to www.jscasting.com
and for questions email forgedinfirecasting@gmail.com
this info from History Channel


----------



## Lane_H

I know this is an old thread, but there was a guy on last night from Ga.


----------



## Capt Quirk

I enjoy this show every now and then. I like the historical aspects. There are times though, I have seen a blade fail a test because of Judge Doug Marcaida in particular. This "Martial Arts Expert" has hit with the side of the blade on several occasions, and the blade fails because it didn't cut.


----------



## Anvil Head

Saw that did you......yepper pretty hard to cut through anything with the flat of the blade. He's done it more than once.

Actually two of my good friends and members of the Georgia Guild have been on there - Stephan Fowler and Paul Brach. Both very accomplished knifemakers.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Yepper... even rewound it, and played it slow, to make sure I saw what I saw... and it wern't no Puddy Tat that I tawt I saw. Snapped at least one blade like that.


----------



## rospaw

If the handle is incorrect it would cause the blade to turn. 
Just saying......


----------



## Jack Ryan

My wife likes the show.

I watch it a little bit, once in a while. There is worse stuff on television. I'm a journeyman millwright welder and I've done a little black smith work. When they call some of these people "blade smiths" and "best ...", then they can't even stand up for 2 or 3 hours with out going in to cardiac arrest or just hold on to a hammer... "That's enough. I'm done, you can watch it if you want. Yes, that's cool dear..."


----------



## Anvil Head

You change your grip to match the handle when it doesn't feel right. I caught a glimpse of Jason grimacing a couple of times.
I think the fella ought to go out and cut line for a few years, get some real experience.
You can practice with a pick and shovel your whole life in a gym some where and still not be able to dig a decent ditch.....and I didn't get this from a book.


----------



## killerv

Heard they just filmed a knifemaker up in bolingbroke...guess he made it to the last round


----------



## marknga

Seen a couple Georgia guys on there this season: Paul _________
and Buster Grubbs.
We enjoy watching it.


----------



## Nicodemus

Buster is a long time friend of mine. He`s a fine blacksmith.


----------



## IFLY4U

They had a sign up booth in the lobby and were doing interviews at the blade show. Someone told me that you had to be available for around 7 weeks for the filming if you were selected. Neat show but definitely has a lot of drama added, not to mention it caused the price of anvils to skyrocket.


----------

